# Electric Boiler



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

Some pictures of the new home boiler i just installed , Slant fin wall hung electric . It has a built in air scoop , all you do is add the auto - air vent .

This unit is running in-floor as well as baseboard , hence the 3 pumps the customer opted for the outdoor set point controller so the will be an tekmar controller controlling that electronic 3 way mixing valve. 

We do not do any of the wiring just leave the stuff there for sparky and he does the rest , Hope he makes it neat job of it ... if i remember i will post some after wiring pic's


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Don't forget to pipe that 9D RPZ drain around that high voltage electric box down to the floor.

Hi-point located bladder type expansion tanks isnt a great idea.


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

ahh yea where it is located is not a good place for leakage onto the boiler... good call .. Other than the strap i forgot on the bladder exp tank why is high not a good place?

Lifer...


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

It will act as a air collection point depending on system operating pressures and bladder air charge. 

If tank never expels all water at any time collected air will sit in tank and corrode the steel from the inside out since it has no poly liner like a potable expansion tank, resulting in premature failure

No oxygen = limited corrosion

Which way is the primary pumbing? It looks like one of the secondary's is reversed.


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

I did not think the air collecting in there would be a bad thing, I see now why it may be suspect .. will consider changing location in the future . 


I think what you mean about the second loop looking backwards would be the pump on the return line of the in-floor? .. we do not pull through a 3 way mixing valve , so the pump is located on the return line .

Lifer...


----------



## wundumguy (Apr 3, 2010)

Those things can get heavy. It can be frustrating for the muscularily challenged (like me) to swap out an expansion tank located behind a boiler... buried under a mess of pipes... from a ladder...


----------



## jim connolly (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice neat job! The Monitron is a decent boiler.


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

Im guessing you're 6'4"? Nice clean work


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

No i'm 5'8" but i know how to stand on a step stool ....


Lifer..


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

clean workmanship right here! the 90 on the primary pump is too close to the circulator and will cause that circullator to cavitate.


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

Plumbworker said:


> clean workmanship right here! The issues i have is no air separator on primary loop and the 90 on the primary pump is too close to the circulator and will cause that circullator to cavitate


Thx for the note , just so ya know there is a air scoop built in this style of boiler there is a pet cock and auto air vent on the top there if yea look close . I was not aware of them being there either until one day I was bored and read the instructions ... lol .

The spacing is a little close for the 90 i agree , the rule of thumb is 5times the pipe diameter right ? 11/4" pipe , so it should be 61/2" away but I was limited on selection of nipples that day ( I'm kinda new to black iron , used to using copper) .

Lifer...


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

yeah sorry i didnt fully read your first post originally before posting.. Honestly i forgot the spacing distance lol i just knew right off the bat it was WAY TOO CLOSE.. Also i recommend installing isolation flanges on those circulators makes the service man happy when he has to change the cavitated cartridge or pump lol..


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

That's cool I've been guilty of doing that on here as well .. 

I am the service guy so isolation flanges are a very nice accessory , but that's all they are. The boss I am with right now does not go for fancy or costly. These loops are so small that even with Glycol in the system the cost of those flanges are just not justified.


Lifer..


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Tee spacing
It's 4x the diameter minimum, 8x is the usual recommendation, 12x is the max and in some cases should be avoided. However certain systems, temp requirements and primary flow rates will dictate which spacing should be used.

8x the diameter from an ell, scoop, 90 for a secondary tap, 4x diameter after return, or 8x if anouther secondary tap


----------



## CesKrin (Jan 28, 2011)

*Very well done!*

Height really matters!! ahahahah..neat job you've got there!!!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

CesKrin said:


> Height really matters!! ahahahah..neat job you've got there!!!


An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## rebeccaasmit (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for such valuable information . I think Monitron is a decent boiler.


----------



## hydronicsbob (Oct 6, 2010)

*nice job*

The piping looks neat and clean.

I am a little confused about the primary secondary piping though. If the primary pump is "pumping away" then the first secondary circuit is correct, the second secondary circuit is not. - say that three times real fast 

If the above is true, then on the radiant secondary, the pump isn't "pumping away" from the point of no pressure change (which is the connection to the primary circuit) and you will have problems getting air-bound in your secondary circuits - it's just a matter of when.

I like the ball valves and boiler drain to "power purge" the system and you can tell you take pride in your work. Good job.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for the note .. 

I agree with you , but we were told not to pull through a three way mixing valve .. so that only leaves the return side ... Pumping away is the best option in my opinion .. but when the boss says put it on the return .. on the return it goes .. 

Thank you for the compliment , I really do take pride in my work and will have another to put up in a few weeks ... with some of the changes made that were discussed in this post .. lot's of god information here .


Lifer...


----------

